# M6 Replay et les Macs...



## free00 (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, je viens d'essayer de me connecter sur M6 Replay (une sorte de plateforme VOD qui permet de revoir les dernières émissions de M6) malheureusement lors du test de compatibilité le navigateur Safari n'est pas reconnu. Quand j'essaye avec Firefox, on me dit que je n'ai pas installé le SP2... 

J'avais pourtant cru comprendre que M6 Replay était disponible pour toutes les plateformes.
Existe-t-il un moyen de passer outre ce test ? (les vidéos sont en Flash)


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mars 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'essayer de me connecter sur M6 Replay (une sorte de plateforme VOD qui permet de revoir les dernières émissions de M6) malheureusement lors du test de compatibilité le navigateur Safari n'est pas reconnu. Quand j'essaye avec Firefox, on me dit que je n'ai pas installé le SP2...
> 
> J'avais pourtant cru comprendre que M6 Replay était disponible pour toutes les plateformes.
> Existe-t-il un moyen de passer outre ce test ? (les vidéos sont en Flash)



Je viens de voir le site de M6 et je ne peux te dire que ce site n'est compatible qu'avec Internet Explorer ou Firefox sur Windows et non sur Mac.
Le site M6 Replay n'est pas compatible avec Mac OS X et ni avec Safari et ni Firefox.



> Assurez vous que votre système d'exploitation est bien à jour du Service Pack 2 de Microsoft


M6 replay parle bien de Microsoft seulement. 
Désolé pour toi.


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2008)

d'où la sempiternelle question des sites de VOD français compatibles Mac...

vivement les flims sur itunes


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> d'où la sempiternelle question des sites de VOD français compatibles Mac...
> 
> vivement les flims sur itunes



C'est désespérant. :rateau: 
Pour ma part, je souhaitais acheter des épisodes de l'émission "le dessous des cartes" sur Arte VOD et paf, pas compatible Mac. :casse: 

C'est triste à [... sur un forum public, on veut pas trop savoir en fait...    ]


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen de passer outre ce test ? (les vidéos sont en Flash)



C'est pas du flash, mais du WMV...



elKBron a dit:


> d'où la sempiternelle question des sites de VOD français compatibles Mac...
> 
> vivement les flims sur itunes



Mais c'est payant. M6 replay c'est gratuit. (Par contre, dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de VO...)


----------



## Tonton Nestor (23 Mars 2008)

Essayes ça : http://plus7.arte.tv/fr/streaming-home/1697480.html

Ca fonctionne du tonnerre sur Mac et c'est de bien meilleure qualité... :love:  

Parce que bon M6, euh... Voilà quoi...


----------



## Lamar (23 Mars 2008)

Et y a pas moyen de leur faire comprendre que même si on n'est pas nombreux on doit quand même être respecté, à ces gros cons de M6 ?? (modo à toi de jouer, je sais que je n'ai pas le droit mais ça me fait du bien de l'écrire).


----------



## .Spirit (23 Mars 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Et y a pas moyen de leur faire comprendre que même si on n'est pas nombreux on doit quand même être respecté, à ces gros cons de M6 ?? (modo à toi de jouer, je sais que je n'ai pas le droit mais ça me fait du bien de l'écrire).



Ils comprendront tout seuls quand ils verront que le Mac progresse, et qu'ils perdent de l'argent bêtement


----------



## Lamar (23 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ils comprendront tout seuls quand ils verront que le Mac progresse, et qu'ils perdent de l'argent bêtement



Le temps qu'ils comprennent tout seuls, ça va être long :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

J'avais presque reussi avec Omniweb, en me faisant passé pour IE7 sous windows, mais à la fin des tests de compatibilité, il me manquait encore windows media player.
Alors je me suis dit: Ça tombe bien, je n'ai pas WMP et je n'aurais pas M6 sur mon MB! :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (24 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,

voici une copie du message que j'ai laissé sur le site de M6 :
_Bonjour,

votre service Replay semble très intéressant. Savez-vous que vous vous privez d'une partie de votre clientèle potentielle (à fort pouvoir d'achat) en n'étant pas compatible avec les ordinateurs de type Macintosh (vous savez les beaux ordinateurs que l'on voit dans toutes les séries et la plupart des publicités) ? C'est dommage, non ? Peut-être êtes-vous en train de remédier à ce manque ? Auriez-vous l'amabilité de me prévenir lorsque votre service sera compatible ? Je vous en remercie par avance._

Voilà, si vous êtes intéressé par la démarche voici l'adresse qui vous permet de laisser un message :
http://www.m6.fr/html/contact/index.shtml#2
(Il faut aller tout en bas de la page)

Ceci dit vu la procédure, je ne suis même pas sûr que mon message ait été envoyé correctement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

HS: 
Vous avez manqué une émission Capital ? 
Vous êtes un particulier : 
Le DVD de lémission est vendu 49  (frais de port inclus). Il vous sera envoyé dès réception de votre courrier (précisez le titre ou la date de diffusion) et du chèque libellé à lordre de C.Productions.

Vous avez manqué une émission de Zone Interdite ? 
Vous êtes un particulier : 
Le DVD de lémission est vendu 49  (frais de port inclus). Il vous sera envoyé dès réception de votre courrier (précisez le titre ou la date de diffusion) et du chèque libellé à lordre de Métropole Production.

Mais il ne veulent pas qu'on la reregarde, leur télé ou quoi? :hein:


----------



## endavent (26 Mars 2008)

Voilà, si vous êtes intéressé par la démarche voici l'adresse qui vous permet de laisser un message :
http://www.m6.fr/html/contact/index.shtml#2
(Il faut aller tout en bas de la page)

Ceci dit vu la procédure, je ne suis même pas sûr que mon message ait été envoyé correctement [/QUOTE]

J'ai envoyé également un message mais à la fin la fenêtre pop up est restée vierge : même leur formulaire d'envoi serait incompatible :love: ?


----------



## Matteo59 (8 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé la démarche de Lamar très intéressante donc j'ai écrit un petit courrier à m6 dont voici la copie :



> Bonjour,
> Heureux possesseur d'un mac depuis plus d'un an, j'ai rangé mon pc et je n'ai aucune envie de le remettre en marche. Par ce courriel, j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur le fait que votre nouveau service m6replay, a priori très novateur et intéressant, n'est pas compatible Mac OS. De ce fait, vous privez les utilisateurs mac (de plus en plus nombreux) d'un service techniquement compatible avec leur système. Le flux video sur les sites web sont en effet et heureusement compatibles et inter-opérables entre les systèmes d'exploitation. "Le nombre d'utilisateurs sur Mac OS X a crû de 21,7% en 2007" (http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Mac-OS-27662/)
> Il me semble donc légitime que votre nouveau service soit accessible à tous ceux qui possèdent un accès Internet et un ordinateur et quelque soit leur système...
> Etant donné la croissance des utilisateurs des systèmes d'exploitation dits "alternatifs" (MAC OS X, Linux, ...), vous devriez penser dès maintenant à palier le mécontentement de ces e-spectateurs dont je fais partie.
> ...



Force et honneur on y aura droit un jour !!


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2008)

Bon je vais y aller de mon couplet;.. c'est pas la faute à M6!!!! (et pourtant M6 je n'en ai rien à b....)

Aujourd'hui quand une chaine de télé veut mettre en ligne ses émissions ou ses films, elle doit les protéger par un système de DRM (soit parce qu'elle le veut elle-même, soit parce que les ayant-droits, studio de cinema, producteurs des émissions, ... ) l'exigent.

Dès lors qu'ont-elles comme solution de protection de fichiers videos?

La solution Microsoft (uniquement compatible Windows)
La solution DivX (non encore compatible Mac)
La solution FairPlay d'Apple (mais qu'Apple refuse de licensier et la réserve au contenu diffusé ou vendu via l'iTunes Store)

Donc le choix est vite fait.... elles adoptent le format WMP protégé avec comme conséquence que seuls les Windows users y ont accès!

Alors ne tapez pas sur M6

Allez plutôt vous plaindre aurpès de Microsoft pour qu'ils implémentent enfin la gestion de leur DRM sur le lecteur WindowsMedia PLayer Mac (ou via Flip4Mac), ou encore auprès d'APple pour qu'ils acceptent de licensier le système FairPaly à tous ceux qui le souhaitent!


----------



## Matteo59 (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Suite au courrier lancé hier, j'ai obtenu une réponse de M6 confirmant les dires de Monsieur Remy, vénérable sage  

Voici leur réponse :



> Cher téléspectateur,
> 
> Nous vous informons que la diffusion de contenus à forte valeur ajoutée, gratuitement en intégralité et en toute légalité sur Internet est un concept assez inédit en France. Les ayants droits qui ont tenté laventure avec nous sont en toute logique assez soucieux de la sécurité de leurs contenus, ce qui est tout à fait naturel. Nous avons opté pour le lancement pour le système le plus sécurisé du marché à date, le streaming windows média avec protection DRM (digital right management), ce qui interdit laccès aux vidéos pour les environnements Mac et Linux . De nouveaux formats vidéo sécurisés voient le jour aujourdhui, qui permettront une plus grande compatibilité denvironnements, et nous étudions de près lévolution de ces technologies pour pouvoir très adresser un public plus large dans les meilleurs délais.
> 
> ...



Sacrée Henriette !! fais nous rêver !!:sleep:


----------



## r e m y (9 Avril 2008)

Tiens, M6 a délocalisé son Service Téléspectateurs au Mans on dirait....


----------



## schwebb (10 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens, M6 a délocalisé son Service Téléspectateurs au Mans on dirait....


----------



## schwebb (10 Avril 2008)

Blague à part, j'ai une petite question pour relancer le schmilblick: le menu développement de Safari lui permettrait peut-être de se "faire passer" pour un autre navigateur, comme IE ou autre?
Je doute que ça puisse faire illusion, la compatibilité ne se jouant pas à ce niveau, mais on ne sait jamais...
(Je ne peux pas essayer avant demain, je suis sur windaube au bureau.)


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Blague à part, j'ai une petite question pour relancer le schmilblick: le menu développement de Safari lui permettrait peut-être de se "faire passer" pour un autre navigateur, comme IE ou autre?
> Je doute que ça puisse faire illusion, la compatibilité ne se jouant pas à ce niveau, mais on ne sait jamais...
> (Je ne peux pas essayer avant demain, je suis sur windaube au bureau.)


 

Mais non... ça a déjà été testé. Si tu fais passer Safari pour InternetExplorer7, le test de compatibilité indique que le navigateur est OK mais que la version de WindowsMediaPlayer n'est pas bonne.

De toutes façons, le pb est que le Mac n'a pas les outils ad hoc pour décoder les données encryptées avec les DRM de Microsoft.

Même si on arrivait à berner le site de M6 en lui faisant croire que l'on a AUSSI la bonne version de WMP, les videos envoyées ne seraient pas décodées par le Mac

Seule solution pour l'instant, pour ceux qui ont un Mac Intel, c'est de passer par BootCamp ou une solution de virtualisation de Windows!


----------



## schwebb (10 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais non... ça a déjà été testé. Si tu fais passer Safari pour InternetExplorer7, le test de compatibilité indique que le navigateur est OK mais que la version de WindowsMediaPlayer n'est pas bonne.
> 
> De toutes façons, le pb est que le Mac n'a pas les outils ad hoc pour décoder les données encryptées avec les DRM de Microsoft.
> 
> ...



Yes. Bah, je m'en doutais!


----------



## pimousse42100 (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai essayé avec parallels  avec WIN XPP et en installer windows media player 11,  lors du test il me dit que windows méfia n'est pas installé.


----------



## schwebb (10 Avril 2008)

pimousse42100 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai essayé avec parallels  avec WIN XPP et en installer windows media player 11,  lors du test il me dit que windows méfia n'est pas installé.



Windows, c'est vraiment une mafia.    

Ok, je sors.


----------



## aunisien (10 Avril 2008)

Le nouveau service proposait par Canal plus ne fonctionne pas non plus sous Mac....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens, M6 a délocalisé son Service Téléspectateurs au Mans on dirait....


C'est Steevy Boulay, originaire du Mans, qui assure le service.  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2008)

lepilote a dit:


> Le nouveau service proposait par Canal plus ne fonctionne pas non plus sous Mac....


 

Mêmes causes, mêmes effets!

Puisqu'on vous dit qu'il n'y a pour l'instant PAS de solution sur Mac pour lire des videos protégées par DRM (à l'exclusion des diffuseurs qui acceptent de passer par les fourches caudines de l'iTunes Store)


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est Steevy Boulay, originaire du Mans, qui assure le service.  :afraid: :afraid:


 
oh le bouleeettt!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mêmes causes, mêmes effets!
> 
> Puisqu'on vous dit qu'il n'y a pour l'instant PAS de solution sur Mac pour lire des videos protégées par DRM (à l'exclusion des diffuseurs qui acceptent de passer par les fourches caudines de l'iTunes Store)


Dans le cas de séries TV, ça peut se comprendre. Mias dans le cas des émissions de TV, ça se discute.


----------



## borbor (10 Avril 2008)

Allez, si vous avez raté une émission sur M6, pas de soucis elle va repasser bientôt sur W9.


----------



## jujuhtst (10 Avril 2008)

borbor a dit:


> Allez, si vous avez raté une émission sur M6, pas de soucis elle va repasser bientôt sur W9.


Et quand on a pas la TNT (et/ou de décodeur TNT) ?


----------



## microtech (10 Avril 2008)

DRM, à quoi cela sert-il ? Poudre aux yeux des ayant-droits !
Il est possible d'enregistrer une émission sur son magnétoscope, qui l'empêche ? Ensuite de la convertir au format que l'on souhaite sur son ordinateur. Sur Mac on peut utiliser SnapzPro pour capturer une vidéo qui refuse de se laisser télécharger. Alors pourquoi dépenser autant d'argent pour empêcher les gens de récupérer une émission qu'ils aiment ???


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2008)

Merci à Tonton Nestor, j'avais loupé ça... Voilà une vraie bonne nouvelle...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

De toute manière, c'est du racisme qui font M6 !! 

Et puis, en étant attentif, j'ai remarqué la mention "pendant [x] jours _sur votre PC_" quand la petite présentation du replay passe sur la chaîne !

Alors trouver un sujet qui n'en parle aurait été étonnant ! 
Ca va changer, je vous le dis moi...


----------



## Squelettor (13 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> De toute manière, c'est du racisme qui font M6 !!
> 
> Et puis, en étant attentif, j'ai remarqué la mention "pendant [x] jours _sur votre PC_" quand la petite présentation du replay passe sur la chaîne !
> 
> ...


En même temps, PC = Personal Computer, donc ton mac est un pc


----------



## Cath83 (14 Avril 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> voici une copie du message que j'ai laissé sur le site de M6 :
> _Bonjour,
> ...



Je viens de laisser sur le site que tu mentionnes : M6 replay n'est pas compatible avec Macintosh ??? pourquoi ??? ne serions nous ni télespectateurs ni consommateurs ???
Merci de votre réponse 

Mais comme tu dis, une fois validé, le message donne seulement droit à une page vide. Ni confirmation, ni coucou ni rien quoi... bravo m6 pour leur sens de la communication ...

Ceci dit, impossible également de visionner les vidéos de france 5 : window media incontournable... ça m'enerve !!!!!


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Je viens de laisser sur le site que tu mentionnes : M6 replay n'est pas compatible avec Macintosh ??? pourquoi ??? ne serions nous ni télespectateurs ni consommateurs ???
> Merci de votre réponse
> 
> Mais comme tu dis, une fois validé, le message donne seulement droit à une page vide. Ni confirmation, ni coucou ni rien quoi... bravo m6 pour leur sens de la communication ...
> ...



Je renvoie au post #25..... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2008)

Cath83>Parce que. On vient de le dire. Ecoute Remy un peu.
T'as qu'à prendre bootcamp ou parallels et hop.
Je viens de tester sur Parallels, ça marche très bien. Par contre, c'est chiant les programmes de M6.


----------



## Cath83 (15 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Cath83>Parce que. On vient de le dire. Ecoute Remy un peu.
> T'as qu'à prendre bootcamp ou parallels et hop.
> Je viens de tester sur Parallels, ça marche très bien. Par contre, c'est chiant les programmes de M6.



oui c'est vrai, faut pas plaisanter avec un vénérable sage...


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> oui c'est vrai, faut pas plaisanter avec un vénérable sage...


 
Je préfère ça!


----------



## mjpolo (17 Avril 2008)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Essayes ça : http://plus7.arte.tv/fr/streaming-home/1697480.html
> 
> Ca fonctionne du tonnerre sur Mac et c'est de bien meilleure qualité... :love:
> 
> Parce que bon M6, euh... Voilà quoi...



J'y suis allé voir et j'ai 2 questions:
1°  la lecture t. bien mais lorsque j'affiche en plein écran sur mon 24" la qualité n'est pas terrible, sinon c'est un peu petit; peut-on afficher une taille intermédiaire?

2° comment télécharger l'émission pour la visionner sur la télé via un DVD?

Et je ne pas avancer, la tête de lecture avance jusqu'au bout puis recule et l'émission redémarre du début


----------



## AlCor72 (28 Avril 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Voilà, si vous êtes intéressé par la démarche voici l'adresse qui vous permet de laisser un message :
> http://www.m6.fr/html/contact/index.shtml#2
> (Il faut aller tout en bas de la page)
> 
> Ceci dit vu la procédure, je ne suis même pas sûr que mon message ait été envoyé correctement





> J'ai envoyé également un message mais à la fin la fenêtre pop up est restée vierge : même leur formulaire d'envoi serait incompatible :love: ?



Idem pour moi, cela n'est vraiment pas fait pour les Mac... dommage car je suis allez sur M6replay sur un PC et c'est vraiment sympa...


----------



## Cath83 (28 Avril 2008)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Idem pour moi, cela n'est vraiment pas fait pour les Mac... dommage car je suis allez sur M6replay sur un PC et c'est vraiment sympa...



J'ai fait la même démarche, avec la même fenêtre vide, mais à priori le message passe tout de même, mais avec en retour un mail pré formaté, sans grand intérêt... bof...
Pour se consoler, c'est pareil sur linux...


----------



## Oh la belle Pomme ! (8 Mai 2008)

Je suis étonné que personne n'ait parlé du site de l'INA qui utilise des DRM compatibles Mac et Windows...

J'ai utilisé le formulaire pour leur envoyer le message ci-dessous, je vous tiendrais au courant si je reçois une réponse intéressante...


> Bonjour,
> 
> Votre service M6 Replay semble intéressant, mais n'est pas compatible avec les ordinateurs Mac à cause apparemment du choix des DRM Microsoft.
> 
> ...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2008)

Oh la belle Pomme ! a dit:


> Je suis étonné que personne n'ait parlé du site de l'INA qui utilise des DRM compatibles Mac et Windows...
> 
> J'ai utilisé le formulaire pour leur envoyer le message ci-dessous, je vous tiendrais au courant si je reçois une réponse intéressante...


 

C'est partiellement vrai.... car la gestion des DRM DivX n'est pas ENCORE implémentée sur Mac.

Ca ne saurait tarder (bien que ça fasse des mois que DivX nous dit que c'est pour bientôt), mais pour l'instant si on achète une video sur le site de l'INA, on reçoit un "ticket DivX" totalement inutilisable sur Mac (donc impossible de récupérer la Video achetée...)

Donc pour l'instant, M6, comme CanalPlus, TF1, .... n'a pas d'autre solution que de prendre une solution incompatible Mac

[Edité] OUps au temps pour moi! Après un petit tour sur le site de DivX, j'ai l'impression que le player Mac gère maintenant les fichiers .tix que 'lon reçoit lorsqu'on achète une video protégée par les DRM DivX.

Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer?


----------



## Oh la belle Pomme ! (9 Mai 2008)

Salut Remy,
Voilà un lien vers une news de MacBidouille du 1er mai 2007 qui annonçait la sortie de la première version bêta du player Divx compatible avec ce DRM:

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=218654


----------



## mhacker (13 Juin 2008)

bizarre sur le site de m6 on peut voir des resumés de matchs de foot ou des extraits d'emission compatible mac ( via flipformac bien sur ) pourquoi ne pas utiliser le même procédé pour la vod ? bizarre je crois que soit nos amis de la VoD nous cachent quelques choses ou soit ils se futent de notre gueule un peu .


----------



## jujuhtst (13 Juin 2008)

mhacker a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas utiliser le même procédé pour la vod ?


Parce qu'il y a des "droits" et autant pour les "résumés" c'est pas trop grave (pour eux) que les fichiers ne soient pas protégés autant pour les séries ce n'est pas la même chose donc protection avec des DRM ...

Et chez M6 on préfère se priver du public sur Mac et Linux ...


----------



## ibanana (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Je vis a l'étranger et souhaite avoir accés a M6 replay. Je souhaite de l'aide et des conseils pour comprendre et parametrer un passage par proxy ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

m6 replay est en beta sur mac
voir news macg)

Et chez moi
m6replay me dit que j'ai tout ce qu'il faut ( javascript , cookies)
et...
page avec fond   m6replay (noir) des menus aleatoires qui apparaissent -disparaissent 
 et un immense carré blanc

pas top leur beta


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2008)

chez moi ça marche parfaitement...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2008)

M6 Replay a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue sur M6Replay. Nous avons détecté une possible incompatibilité de votre configuration informatique avec la consultation de nos vidéos. Le rapport qui suit vous donne plus dinformations sur l'origine du problème rencontré ainsi que des conseils pour le résoudre.
> 
> _Vous pouvez toutefois choisir de ne pas suivre nos recommandations et d'accéder directement au site en cliquant sur "ignorer" en bas de page._
> 
> ...




...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

tiens toi aussi 
j'ai eu ca sur certaines tentatives , pas d'autres,
 et variables selon navigateurs


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2008)

J'ai tenté avec Safari (3.1.2) et Firefox (3.0.1), même message. Vraiment étrange ce site.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J'ai tenté avec Safari (3.1.2) et Firefox (3.0.1), même message. Vraiment étrange ce site.



Il ne faut PAS aller sur www.m6replay.fr mais sur 

http://www.m6replay.fr/beta/


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

tu sais
c'est même ecrit sur la news macg 
---
et ca ne ne change rien


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2008)

Quelque soit la vidéo voilà le résultat:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, plus moyen de lire une vidéo actuellement. Alors que hier soir ça marchait très bien. On est peut être trop nombreux à vouloir tester M6replay en ce moment?


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2008)

Nan, je crois que c'est codé comme les pieds tout simplement.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Nan, je crois que c'est codé comme les pieds tout simplement.


des betas en somme


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, mais celle-là elle tient le pompon.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

ben on pouvait s'y attendre
1- la démarche vers les macs c'est un truc tellement nouveau  pour certaines entreprises
(faudra qu'ils s'habituent pourtant)

2- le nom prédestiné 
replay
"Play again M6"


----------



## miaou (27 Juillet 2008)

toujours pareil aujourd'hui........


----------



## Lamar (29 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous,

chez moi ça marche pas mal, sauf que leur présentation à la iTunes m'affiche parfois des carrés blancs (rien à voir avec l'ORTF ), notamment dans la rubrique "séries".
Sinon je suis un peu déçu par la pauvreté de ce qui est proposé, mais c'est peut-être lié au statut "béta".
Enfin, ne boudons pas notre plaisir, M6 a respecté le public Mac et ça c'est une très bonne chose (je connais un Canal, anciennement Plus; qui non seulement ne connais pas le public Mac, mais en plus fait payer plus d'un euro par mois son service "à la demande" )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

Ca remarche.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca remarche.



ben non pas chez tous

exemple


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi ça fonctionne, maintenant, les vidéos sont plus proches du slideshow que d'autre chose...

Bref.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben non pas chez tous
> 
> exemple
> image





Mobyduck a dit:


> Chez moi ça fonctionne, maintenant, les vidéos sont plus proches du slideshow que d'autre chose...
> 
> Bref.


Chez moi, avec Safari 3.1.2 ça marche nickel (je n'ai pas essayé avec Firefox). 

La question est de savoir jusqu'à quand.


----------



## miaou (29 Juillet 2008)

ce matin , ça marche aussi chez moi    safari 3.1.2 et firefox 3.0.1


----------



## qsdfg (29 Juillet 2008)

C'est annoncé dans Google News (un peu tard à vous lire).

Ça fonctionne nickel avec les dernières versions de : 
* Safari
* Webkit
*Camino
*SeaMonkey

Je refuse les cookies (sauf pour certains sites) avec FF 3 donc je n'ai pas testé.

Le choix est limité, c'est probablement pour cela que c'est en bêta.

La qualité des images est exceptionnelle en plein écran.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Ça fonctionne nickel avec les dernières versions de
> *Camino


non

contre-exemple post de 08h21


----------



## qsdfg (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

Et alors?

content pour toi 
mais ca ne change rien

la theorie c'est une chose mais les faits , tous les faits, c'est autre chose
et chez moi ca ne marche pas 
point barre


----------



## qsdfg (29 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et alors?
> 
> content pour toi
> mais ca ne change rien
> ...



Mauvaise journée ?  

Je suis confronté au même problème ici, *rémy* y arrive et pas moi et personne ne sait pourquoi et ne donne une piste 
*http://forums.macg.co/4753591-post32.html*


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Mauvaise journée ?


non 
juste un fait qui vient contrebalancer la theorie

et je pense savoir pourquoi:  coté M6replay gestion  pas clean des javascript 
( M6replay qui voit mon javascript en theorie , enfin.... une fois sur 2 )

oo verra s'ils corrigent
(on peut rêver...)


----------



## qsdfg (29 Juillet 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je suis confronté au même problème ici, *rémy* y arrive et pas moi et personne ne sait pourquoi et ne donne une piste
> *http://forums.macg.co/4753591-post32.html*





pascalformac a dit:


> non
> juste un fait qui vient contrebalancer la theorie
> 
> et je pense savoir pourquoi:  coté M6replay gestion  pas clean des javascript
> ...



Tu me rassures car je ne t'avais jamais vu de mauvais poil  

J'espère que pour mon problème avec FF, ce n'est pas la même chose, car remy cale et c'est plutôt rare.  

Pour en revenir à ce sujet, ça fonctionne aussi avec plein d'autres navigateurs (4) (sauf FF que je n'ai pas essayé)



> Ça fonctionne nickel avec les dernières versions de :
> * Safari
> * Webkit
> *Camino
> *SeaMonkey


*Je me demande si c'est vraiment théorique, car 4 navigateurs différents c'est beaucoup !  :rose:

*


pascalformac a dit:


> juste *un fait*



Je dois mal comprendre, *1 fait *ou une occasion (un événement) ?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juillet 2008)

Ca marche nickel chez moi 

Conf : Safari 3.1.2
Mac OS X 10.5.4


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Chez moi aussi ça fonctionne avec Safari et Firefox.

Et très bonne qualité d'image en plein écran.

edit/


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2008)

Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais j'ai comme la sensation que seul ceux sous Léopard n'ont pas de problème avec, non?


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais j'ai comme la sensation que seul ceux sous Léopard n'ont pas de problème avec, non?


 
Désolé... je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11 et ça fonctionne à nouveau (après 1 jour ou 2 d'arrêt)

Cela dit, peut-être faut-il vérifier la version installée de Flash et de Flip4Mac....

C'est peut-être au niveau de Flash qu'il y a des différences entre ceux pour lesquels ça fonctionne et les autres. Personnellement, mes enfants jouant à Dofus (qui utilise Flash), il est probable qu'ils aient installé la toute dernière version du FlashPlayer (je vérifierai ce soir)


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2008)

Ah. Vraiment étrange ce site...

Sinon:
Flash Payer -> 9.0.124.0

Flip4Mac -> 2.2.0.49


----------



## qsdfg (30 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Flash Payer -> 9.0.124.0
> 
> Flip4Mac -> 2.2.0.49



Idem, bien que pendant longtemps avec Tiger il me fallait conserver Flash Player 7 pour mon Universalis version 11
http://forums.macg.co/4061513-post4.html


Léopard semble remédier à quelques problèmes 

C'est aussi pourquoi il est difficile de faire des comparaisons. :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais j'ai comme la sensation que seul ceux sous Léopard n'ont pas de problème avec, non?


Non, pas forcément.
J'ai essayé il y a quelques jours, ça ne fonctionnait pas du tout chez moi. Juste une fenêtre vide comme toi.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2008)

Bon, bah ma jolie théorie tombe à l'eau.  :rateau:


----------



## aliaslilith (8 Septembre 2008)

chez moi la vidéo ne se lance pas et reste sur "chargement" pendant de longues minutes. J'ai pourtant la dernière version de Flash ... Auriez vous une idée ?

merci


----------



## eleonooore (8 Septembre 2008)

aliaslilith a dit:


> chez moi la vidéo ne se lance pas et reste sur "chargement" pendant de longues minutes. J'ai pourtant la dernière version de Flash ... Auriez vous une idée ?



J'avais le même souci ce week-end... au bout de 2-3 essais, rechargements de la page, reconnexion au site, ça finissait en général par marcher.
Je blâme leur serveur, moi, dans ces cas-là


----------



## bananafighter (8 Septembre 2008)

L'injustice est en passe d'être réparée : M6 est en train de tester la nouvelle version M6replay, compatible avec tous les navigateurs, y compris Safari et le nouveau Google Chrome. 

http://www.m6replay.fr/static/test/comp.vbeta.html

Bon visionnage à tous !


----------



## bruno06 (8 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour l'info, ça fonctionne très bien !
Juste eu besoin de charger 2 fois Capital pour qu'il puisse se lancer.


----------



## aliaslilith (8 Septembre 2008)

ben chez moi rien à faire. Bloque toujours sur chargement...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2008)

Idem.


----------



## bananafighter (8 Septembre 2008)

aliaslilith a dit:


> ben chez moi rien à faire. Bloque toujours sur chargement...



Euh... il faut cliquer sur "Accès à M6 Replay Beta"
Tu as quel genre de message après avoir cliqué ?

Quelle est votre config ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2008)

Aucun message juste ça:


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Septembre 2008)

Depuis que iWizz n'a plus le droit d'enregistrer les chaînes M6, je me suis dit que j'allai essayé M6 Replay. Seulement pour les gens qui sont expatrié comme moi dans un pays étranger (Suède) ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai voulu essayé Zatoo, pareil ça marche pas 
Je commence à croire que je suis damné ! :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

tu as ca aussi 

( pas terrible - c'est du flash )
mais ca marche
(testé sur m6 justement)

http://www.recordme.tv/


----------



## qsdfg (8 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai voulu essayé Zatoo, pareil ça marche pas
> Je commence à croire que je suis damné ! :mouais:



Idem pour moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pascalformac a dit:


> tu as ca aussi
> 
> ( pas terrible - c'est du flash )
> mais ca marche
> ...



Sympa, je vais tester


----------



## bruno06 (8 Septembre 2008)

Pour info j'ai réessayé ce soir c'est un peu plus dur ... en gros j'ai du recharger 6 ou 7 fois un programme différent (sans succès) avant qu'il y en ai un qui se lance.
Une fois que ça marche toutes les émissions se lancent sans problème en quelques secondes.


----------



## bananafighter (8 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Aucun message juste ça:



Faut attendre que ça charge, c'est parfois un peu long.
J'ai testé sur le 6 minutes sur iMac leopard, et sur Google Chrome sous win, ça passe...


----------



## aliaslilith (9 Septembre 2008)

chez moi la fenêtre chargement - même que Mobyduck - reste et ne me donne accès à rien. Même si j'attends de longues minutes.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2008)

Chez moi tout fonctionne bien.... j'ai d'ialleurs remarqué, qu'il n'est plus nécessaire de taper l'URL de "M6Replay beta" pour accéder à la version compatible Mac.

En tapant www.m6replay.fr il y a un test de configuration qui réoriente vers la bonne page quand on se connecte avec un Mac


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Faut attendre que ça charge, c'est parfois un peu long.
> J'ai testé sur le 6 minutes sur iMac leopard, et sur Google Chrome sous win, ça passe...



Ouais, enfin je suis au courant qu'il doit se charger un moment dans le cache avant de démarrer...toutefois, quand ça dépasse plusieurs minutes j'ai de sérieux doutes sur son bon fonctionnement. :mouais:


----------



## aliaslilith (9 Septembre 2008)

j'ai réglé mon souci, donc je l'indique si ça peut aider. J'ai fais un clique droit sur la vidéo en chargement --> paramètres --> enregistrement local --> là j'ai augmenté à 1 mo la capacité et ça a marché à la seconde ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2008)

aliaslilith a dit:


> j'ai réglé mon souci, donc je l'indique si ça peut aider. J'ai fais un clique droit sur la vidéo en chargement --> paramètres --> enregistrement local --> là j'ai augmenté à 1 mo la capacité et ça a marché à la seconde ^^


Je confirme. Merci !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai plus de clic droit sur le flash...  :mouais:


----------



## aliaslilith (10 Septembre 2008)

bon ce matin ça ne fonctionne plus. Super . . .


----------



## qsdfg (10 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as ca aussi
> 
> ( pas terrible - c'est du flash )
> mais ca marche
> ...



Parfait


----------



## bananafighter (19 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de retourner sur http://www.m6replay.fr/

J'ai eu l'agréable surprise d'être redirigé directement vers la page de la version bêta !
Du coup pas besoin de galérer pour retrouver l'adresse, et quand ça fonctionnera pour Safari on le saura tout de suite. 

Si vous le mettez dans vos favoris, pensez à enregister l'url de base ( http://www.m6replay.fr/ ) et pas celle de la bêta ( http://www.m6replay.fr/static/test/comp.vbeta.html )
Comme ça vous resterez "up-to-date" !


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Je viens de retourner sur http://www.m6replay.fr/
> 
> J'ai eu l'agréable surprise d'être redirigé directement vers la page de la version bêta !
> Du coup pas besoin de galérer pour retrouver l'adresse, et quand ça fonctionnera pour Safari on le saura tout de suite.
> ...


 
Il me semble que quelqu'un l'a signalé il y a une dizaine de jours.... post #98 :rose:


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai essayé mais a part attendre longtemps, pas de vidéo ... Encore un truc bien baclé !


----------



## NightWalker (19 Octobre 2008)

Je déterre ce fil... je viens juste de m'en apercevoir que M6 replay fonctionne maintenant en version normale...

J'ai pu tester avec Turbo d'hier (samedi 18 octobre). Ça marche pas mal du tout, même en full screen sur un 24"... 

Voilà...


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je déterre ce fil... je viens juste de m'en apercevoir que M6 replay fonctionne maintenant en version normale...
> 
> J'ai pu tester avec Turbo d'hier (samedi 18 octobre). Ça marche pas mal du tout, même en full screen sur un 24"...
> 
> Voilà...



Effectivement ça marche !!!


----------



## torino (16 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

petit déterrage de sujet pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi le site ne marche pas sur mon MBP 2010 i7, alors que ca marche bien au même moment avec un MB blanc normal. Quand je vais sur le site rien ne s'affiche ca charge indéfiniment et rien ne se passe, je n'accède même pas aux rubriques. 
J'ai essayé avec Firefox, Chrome et Safari, ca a marché une seule fois avec Safari j'ai pu accéder à l'index des vidéos mais c'est tout. J'ai bidouillé les paramètres Flash mais ca change rien, j'ai essayé de mettre avec la puce graphique intel ou la carte graphique nVidia mais rien ne marche.

Avez vous une solution?

merci par avance


----------



## Nath21 (20 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir à tous, je reviens sur le sujet de ce fameux m6replay:
Aucun problème jusqu'au moment où les vidéos se lancent: l'image saccade énormément.
J'ai un macbook pro 2010 tout à jour, j'ai essayé avec Firefox, Chrome et Safari: même problème!
Savez vous d'où cela peut venir????


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2010)

sans doute de Flash.... je crois avoir lu qu'il fallait désactiver l'accélération materielle de Flash


----------



## NightWalker (20 Septembre 2010)

Tu as un bon débit ?
Je viens de tester en regardant Turbo, c'est fluide.


----------



## Crock-Man (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

A mon tour de deterrer ce poste  J'ai voulu revoir un épisode qui ce trouve sur M6 replay, et rien nada, la pub fonctionne ensuite c'est le néant !

Bref, Chrome, Firefox, Safari sur Mac sa ne fonctionne pas, possible que certaines manipes peuvent aider, mais bon faut pas exagérer on est en 2011.

D'ailleurs avec Windows sa fonctionne, j'ai essayer avec mes OS virtuelles, IE7, 8, 9 et Firefox pas de soucis.

Le truc qui m'énerve un peu c'est que la pub elle fonctionne partout, étonnant non ?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2011)

Ça  marche chez moi. Lion, Safari, Flash 10.2...
J'ai essayé avec la série Bones Saison 6 - Episode 21...


----------



## Crock-Man (2 Octobre 2011)

C'est marrant, quoi que, j'ai la version 10.3 de flash et sa ne fonctionne pas, alors que sur Windows (virtuelle)  sa fonctionne, d'ailleurs sur W7 avec bootcamp sa fonctionne aussi.

Une fois la pub finit je me retrouve avec un écran noir ? 

Je nes pas de paramètre spéciaux pour flash, une config tous ce qu'il ya de plus simple :mouais:

Avant de mettre flash à jour :


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2011)

Aucun pb chez moi






MacOS X 10.6.8 
Safari 5.1
Flash 10.3.183.10
Flip4Mac 2.4.0.11


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2011)




----------



## madaniso (2 Octobre 2011)

Je sais que pour le replay de France tele, on demande silverlight comme plugin, mais à priori ça n'a rien à voir avec flash... 

A tester quand même.


----------



## lachapelierefolle (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai le même problème, je ne peux plus voir aucune vidéo sur le site replay M 6 en passant par Safari. Il me demande d'installer la nouvelle version 11.0 d'Adobe flash Player.
Il télécharge la mise à jour. Ensuite, un message "Pour terminer l'installation de Flash Player, vous devez fermer ce navigateur.
Une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant de confirmer l'ouverture "Installe Adobe Flash Player"
Une autre fenêtre s'ouvre "Programme d'installation Adobe Flash Player" qui indique :
" Il est impossible d'installer Adobe Flash Player. Le système ne répond pas à la configuration minimale requise pour l'installation. Mac OS X 10.6 ou ultérieur est requis"

J'ai donc une version antérieure 10.5.9

Que faut-il faire ?

Merci


----------



## lachapelierefolle (10 Octobre 2011)

Alors j'ai relu les messages ci-dessus pour voir si je trouvais un indice. J'ai regardé la config de Rémy.
Et suis allée comparer avec mes installations. J'ai fait une mise à jour de Flip4mac.
Par contre je n'arrive pas à trouver la version FlashPlayer.

Safari Version 5.0.6
Max OS X Version 10.5.8
Flip4Mac Version 2.4

Quoi ça ne fonctionne toujours pas
Je replonge


----------



## Crock-Man (10 Octobre 2011)

Tu veux dire quoi par 'quoi sa ne fonctionne toujours pas' ?

J'ai le même configuration, et sa ne fonctionne pas, pourtant sur les machines virtuelles sous MS pas de souci.


----------



## lachapelierefolle (10 Octobre 2011)

Je voulais dire que pour le moment, je ne peux pas voir de vidéos sur le site replay M6. Il y a une semaine environ, je pouvais voir les vidéos avec Safari et je n'avais aucun souci.

Me demande ce qu'il s'est passé.
J'ai juste installé Google Sketch, je ne pense pas que ce soit qui crée ce bug ou peut être c'est la nouvelle mise à jour D'adobe Flasher que me demande le site replay M6.

Quoi je ne sais pas du tout. Pourquoi du jour au lendemainggg ça ne fonctionne plus ?
Euh...
eUh...
euH...


----------



## lachapelierefolle (11 Octobre 2011)

version Adobe player
10,2,152,33


----------



## Stellaa (12 Octobre 2011)

C'est la même de mon coté.
Mon macbook est sous OS 10.5.8 et tout fonctionnait jusqu'a il y a 1 semaine environ.
Je pense que c'est le site M6 replay qui est passé avec la dernière MAJ de Flash (v11) que l'on ne peut installer que sur mac os 10.6 et ultérieurs...

Connaissez vous un moyen de contourner ça? 
Un "truc"? Une "technique"?

Merci d'avance.
Stephane Plaza (de "Maison à vendre" ou "recherche appartement") me manque tant... ^^


----------



## lachapelierefolle (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai laissé un message sur le site M6.
Si un jour, j'ai une réponse, je la dépose zici.
www.m6.fr/m6-et-vous/aide-probleme/...ay-depuis-quelques-jours-que-faire-18930.html

Bonne après-midi


----------



## marildo (16 Octobre 2011)

Le pb est que tu as Flash Player v10.2 alors que M6 Replay nécessite au moins la version 10.3.
Et Adobe propose par défaut l'installation de la v11 (que tu ne pas pas installer visiblement du fait de ta configuration).

Je t'invite à te rendre ici : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html#main_Archived_Flash_Player_versions_for_developers

Vers le milieu de la page, tu trouveras des liens pour télécharger, entre autre, Flash Player v10.3.
Je pense que tu peux prendre la version la plus récente : (Released 9/21/2011) Flash Player 10.3.183.10 (80.5 MB), dont le lien de téléchargement est ici : http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_10.3.183.10_archive.zip

Dans cette archive, tu trouveras Flash Player pour toutes les plateformes et tous les browsers. Je crois que le fichier qui t'intéresse est celui avec l'extension .dmg

J'espère que ça fonctionnera. Si non, laisse moi un message ici et j'essaierai de t'aider.


----------



## lachapelierefolle (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Marildo.
ça doit servir à rienggg d'installer la version 10.3 car le player M6 me demande la version 11.0.

Et avant leur nouvelle configuration qui date de quelques semaines ma version fonctionnait. Je pouvais voir M6 replay.
Euh...
eUh...
euH...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

héhé
Merci Marildo, en suivant ton conseil.
J'ai donc installé la version 10.3 et benggg ça fonctionne.

Merci
Bonne continuation


----------



## marildo (16 Octobre 2011)

Le site te propose d'installer Flash Player v11 car la procédure d'installation propose systématiquement la dernière version en date, et la dernière version en date est la v11.

Crois moi ... ça fonctionnera 
Si tu fais ce que j'ai écris, tout reviendra à la normale.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------




lachapelierefolle a dit:


> Bonjour Marildo.
> ça doit servir à rienggg d'installer la version 10.3 car le player M6 me demande la version 11.0.
> 
> Et avant leur nouvelle configuration qui date de quelques semaines ma version fonctionnait. Je pouvais voir M6 replay.
> ...



Ah cool !

Bon Replay alors


----------



## Diabolofraise (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde! Je suis titulaire d'un nouveau macbookpro, et je n'arrive pas à lire m6replay dessus  :s  J'ai parcouru tout ce forum à la recherche de la réponse, mais je ne comprends pas ce qui ne va pas...

J'ai Mac OS-X 10.6.8    
Safari  5.1.1
Flash Player v11
j'ai aussi activé java et javascript.

Et pourtant, après la pub, le lecteur m6replay reste noir et inactif...

=> Si quelqu'un peu m'aider, ce serait géniaaaaaal


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2011)

je pense qu'il te faut aussi ajouter Flip4Mac
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/windows-media-player/wmcomponents


----------



## Crock-Man (19 Octobre 2011)

c'est quand même marrant, avec Apple il te faut faire 15.000 manip pour que sa fonctionne, avec Windows rien du tout :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (19 Octobre 2011)

Ben c'est normal... certains sites utilisent des DRM Windows... puisque Microsoft n'a pas porté leur DRM sur OSX... ben il faut des utilitaires externes.
Si Apple n'avait pas porté iTunes pour Windows, aucune chance de pouvoir lire les audio/video DRMisés Apple.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Octobre 2011)

Une bonne raison de haïr les monopoles...


----------



## Diabolofraise (20 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> je pense qu'il te faut aussi ajouter Flip4Mac
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/windows-media-player/wmcomponents




Je viens aussi d'installer Flip4mac et Euhh...  ça ne marche toujours pas.... Toujours l'écran désespérément noir après la pub


----------



## NightWalker (20 Octobre 2011)

Diabolofraise a dit:


> Je viens aussi d'installer Flip4mac et Euhh...  ça ne marche toujours pas.... Toujours l'écran désespérément noir après la pub



Je viens de voir sur ton poste précédent que tu as installé FlashPlayer v11 ???
Il me semble que sur le site de M6 c'est indiqué qu'il faut Flash Player V10.3. (voir dernier poste de lachapelierefolle)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur ton poste précédent que tu as installé FlashPlayer v11 ???
> Il me semble que sur le site de M6 c'est indiqué qu'il faut Flash Player V10.3. (voir dernier poste de lachapelierefolle)



Chez moi, ça marche très bien avec Flash Player 11.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Octobre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Chez moi, ça marche très bien avec Flash Player 11.



Oui... oui... chez moi aussi. Mais je suis sous Lion... Je suis d'accord qu'à priori ça n'a absolument rien à voir, mais sait-on jamais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Oui... oui... chez moi aussi. Mais je suis sous Lion... Je suis d'accord qu'à priori ça n'a absolument rien à voir, mais sait-on jamais



Je suis aussi sous Lion.


----------



## Stellaa (20 Octobre 2011)

Marildo> Merci infiniment... Je commencais à desespérer... Tellement que je regardais TF1 replay...
Loin de chez moi pour un CDD de 3 sans sans aucune occupation le soir...
Tu me sauves!

Merciiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Diabolofraise (21 Octobre 2011)

Bah je suis sous Lion aussi, mais ça ne marche tjs pas. Je ne sais plus trop quoi tenter.
=> J'implore vos connaissances, expérimentés utilisateurs de mac


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2011)

Diabolofraise a dit:


> Bah je suis sous Lion aussi, mais ça ne marche tjs pas. Je ne sais plus trop quoi tenter.
> => J'implore vos connaissances, expérimentés utilisateurs de mac



Tu as essayé de passer en 10.3 ? même si théoriquement ça devrait passer en 11...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2011)

Des extensions installées ?


----------



## nanoufleur (25 Octobre 2011)

Aidez moi!!!! Je désespère
moi aussi je ne peux plus regarder les vidéo M6 REPLAY depuis + de 15 jours ..... Je commence vraiment à criser  car  pour les pub ça y va .... ça ! ça passe impeccable , mais ensuite au moment de la vidéo ECRAN NOIR ... Je n'en peux plus
je pouvais voir les vidéos  avec FireFoxe et je n'avais aucun souci.... Je ne sais vraiment pas ce qui c'est passé.
Depuis je n'ai pas arrêté de "bidouiller" pour essayer que ça marche mais rien à faire !
Question matos :
MacBook Pro
Max OS X Version 10.6.8
Sur FireFox

J"ai suivi tous vos conseils et installer toutes les versions possibles de FlashPlayer

Aidez moi... j'aimerai tellement que ça marche
D'avance un GRRRRRRRRRRRRAND MEEEEEEEEERCI


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2011)

Des extensions installées ?


----------



## Xiou (26 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même problème chez moi: la pub s'affiche bien, mais plus rien quand c'est au tour de la vidéo (écran noir).

J'ai testé avec:
- Chrome v14 sans extensions, qui intègre Flash Player v11,0,1,152
- Firefox v7.0.1 sans extensions, qui utilise Flash Player v10,3,183,10
- Safari v5.1.1 sans extensions, qui utilise (aussi) Flash Player v10,3,183,10

Je précise que Flash Player 11 s'était installé automatiquement, j'ai downgradé pour retourner à la version 10.

J'ai ce problème uniquement depuis une 20ène de jours.

Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8

Qi quelqu'un trouve une solution, je suis preneur 

Xavier


----------



## nanoufleur (26 Octobre 2011)

Hello Mobyduck 
Merci de t'interesser à mon problème
Qu'est ce que tu entends par "extention"??

Sinon j'ai tout pareil que Xiou
j'ai même desinstaller FlasPlayer 11 pour ensuite réinstaller Flash Player 10.3 et tjrs rien
J'espère vraiment que quelqu'un pourra trouver la solution du problème
et que je pourrai à nouveau voir les progammes d'M6 que je n'ai jamais le temps de regarder.
C'est vraiment décourageant et décevant. Moi qui vantait les mérites du Mac.
Mais bon je garde espoir... Et je vais attentdre encore un peu avant de jeter mon Mac à la poubelle tellement je crise:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
D'avance un grand merci.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que tu as installé Perian comme indique Mobyduck ?
C'est quand même bizarre cette histoire ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h32 ----------

Je viens de re-essayer de voir les replays, effectivement maintenant le site me force à faire la mise à jour en flash 11... J'ai donc télécharger la version 11.0.1.152. Je vais l'installer et revenir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------

Je viens de re-essayer après avoir fait la mise à jour, et ça remarche à nouveau...





J'ai installé la version de flash 11 que j'ai téléchargé directement sur le site d'Adobe


----------



## nanoufleur (28 Octobre 2011)

Youuuuuupi enfin ça marche grace à vous
Je viens d'installer Perian et Bingo
Je n'y croyais plus et j'ai bien fait de garder espoir.
Un grand merci vous êtes vraiment des "as" et je savais bien que je pouvais compter sur vous.
Tout compte fait mac c'est


----------



## Jean-André (28 Octobre 2011)

Ca marche très bien 
Mac OS Lion 10.7.2 / Firefox 7.01 / Flash 11.0.1.152


----------



## Xiou (28 Octobre 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Perian est bien installé pourtant...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2011)

Quand t'as rétrogradé vers la version 10, t'as fait un peu de nettoyage après la désinstallation de Flash 11 (le désinstallateur laisse quelques dossiers dans la bibliothèque) ?


----------



## nanoufleur (29 Octobre 2011)

OUPS :rose: FAUSSE JOIE 
J'ai du confondre une pub avec ma serie M6  je devais vraiment être trrrrrés fatiguée
Toujours est-il que quand j'ai voulu y retourner : ECRAN tjrs NOIR
Pour rappel :
Mac OSx 10.6.8
Firefox
safari 5
FlashPlayer 11
Flip4Mac 
Perlian

J'aimerai tellement que ça marche... Il y a toujours quelque chose qui bloque les vidéos
S'il vous plait aidez moi je ne sais plus quoi faire.
ça fait des heures que je fouille les forum pour essayer de trouver toute seule une solution.
Mais là j'ai toujours besoin de votre aide.


----------



## Xiou (29 Octobre 2011)

C'est vrai que je n'avais pas fait de nettoyage après le downgrade.
Du coup j'ai "re-downgradé" en faisant bien gaffe de tout supprimer (CleanMyMac + manuel).

Maintenant, quand je retourne sur M6Replay, il me dit que le contenu requiert Flash Player 11.0 et me demande si je veux l'installer. Si je réponds "non", je ne peux pas accéder au site.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2011)

Et ça donne quoi si tu réinstalles Flash 11 en nettoyant avant ?


----------



## Xiou (29 Octobre 2011)

De nouveau l'écran noir après la pub...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Octobre 2011)

Xiou a dit:


> C'est vrai que je n'avais pas fait de nettoyage après le downgrade.
> Du coup j'ai "re-downgradé" en faisant bien gaffe de tout supprimer (CleanMyMac + manuel).
> 
> Maintenant, quand je retourne sur M6Replay, il me dit que le contenu requiert Flash Player 11.0 et me demande si je veux l'installer. Si je réponds "non", je ne peux pas accéder au site.



Tu as raté mon poste ci-dessus ???


----------



## Xiou (29 Octobre 2011)

@NightWalker Non non, j'ai pas raté ton post. Mais moi avec la version 11 ça ne marche toujours pas... Je viens même d'essayer avec la version 11.2 bêta de Flash Player. Même résultat.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Octobre 2011)

C'est très bizarre quand même ???
Est-ce que tu peux essayer à partir d'une autre session ?


----------



## Kargal (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous.

Je viens de vous rejoindre, car moi aussi j'ai un assez gros problème avec safari et flash player 11.

Alors un truc que je comprend pas. Hier cela fonctionnait très bien, puis aujourd'hui je souhaite voir une vidéo sur youtube et là nada. Message me disant de télécharger la dernière version de flash player.

Alors je télécharge, j'installe et a 40% il s'arrête, et me dit terminé.

Je me retrouve donc avec flash player 11.0.1.152 qui ne fonctionne pas sous safari ! 
Génial -__-

Sur firefox aucun problème.

Bon j'ai quand même envoyé un rapport de bug chez apple donc bon. Si vous avez une idée. 

EDIT: Au temps pour moi, je viens de trouver par hasard. Dans les préférences safari, onglet sécurité, la case "activer les modules externes" était décochée ><". Là ça remarche bien !


----------



## NightWalker (29 Octobre 2011)

Kargal a dit:


> EDIT: Au temps pour moi, je viens de trouver par hasard. Dans les préférences safari, onglet sécurité, la case "activer les modules externes" était décochée ><". Là ça remarche bien !



Ça peut être une piste pour les autres...


----------



## Xiou (29 Octobre 2011)

Ça ne marche pas non plus sous une autre session.

La case "activer les modules externes" de Safari est bien cochée. De toute façon, chez moi ça ne marche pas non plus sous Firefox et Chrome...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Octobre 2011)

Ça n'a peu-être rien à voir... essaye avec le parefeu désactivé ???


----------



## nanoufleur (30 Octobre 2011)

Quelqu'un peut il me dire comment desactiver le parefeu ??
Je ne l'ai pas trouvé


----------



## NightWalker (30 Octobre 2011)

nanoufleur a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut il me dire comment desactiver le parefeu ??
> Je ne l'ai pas trouvé



Préférences système - Sécurité et confidentialité - onglet Coupe-feu


----------



## nanoufleur (31 Octobre 2011)

Merci j'ai trouvé
Mais coupe feu activé ou désactivé
j'ai toujours l'écran noir... de quoi craquer


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2011)

Le problème vient peut-être de l'accélération matérielle, elle est activée (clic droit sur la vidéo >> Paramètres) ?


----------



## Xiou (31 Octobre 2011)

L'activation / désactivation du pare-feu ne change rien pour moi non plus.

De même pour l'accélération matérielle.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2011)

Si aucun Adblock n'est installé sur les navigateurs je vois pas d'où peut provenir le problème  

Possible que ça vienne de l'opérateur, j'ai vu que certaines Box posaient des soucis avec M6 Replay (exemple ici, ici, et là). Peut-être du 64 bits ? Hum, ça donne quoi les navigateurs en mode 32 bits ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2011)

Le mode 64 bits n'est pas le pb.

Safari et le moduleFlash sont en 64 bits chez moi et M6Replay fonctionne


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2011)

Bah, je sais pas. J'ai beau me creuser le citron, impossible de mettre le doigt sur ce qui cloche...  :-/


----------



## goeland38 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bon je confirme, je suis sur macbook pro, et je n'arrive pas à accéder aux vidéos de m6 replay. Les pub se lancent bien mais ensuite, au chargement de la vidéo en elle-même, rien, écran noir.
J'ai flash player 11 installé.
Pareil sur firefox et safari.

Help!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2011)

Quelque chose a été changée dans les paramètres de stockage ?

Chez moi ça donne ça :


----------



## goeland38 (12 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quelque chose a été changée dans les paramètres de stockage ?
> 
> Chez moi ça donne ça :




c'est bien pareil.
Le soucis, c'est que je ne me rappelle pas si ça a marché un jour!! 

Ma question :
que faut-il installer de particulier pour visualiser ce vidéos, à part flash player et java.?

D'ailleurs j'ai essayé en repassant en flash 10.3, pas mieux.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2011)

Théoriquement rien puisque les vidéos sont en Flash. Lorsque tu affiches les « Paramètres du stockage local par site », M6Replay n'est pas listé comme bloqué ?


----------



## goeland38 (12 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Théoriquement rien puisque les vidéos sont en Flash. Lorsque tu affiches les « Paramètres du stockage local par site », M6Replay n'est pas listé comme bloqué ?



non, il est bien en autorisé... 

ça me saoule de pas comprendre...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2011)

T'es pas le seul, moi aussi j'aimerais bien comprendre.  

Voilà ce que j'ai pour le cache (clic droit sur la vidéo) :






Et de ton côté ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2011)

même chose chez moi( et ça fonctionne)

Sur le premier onglet, j'ai acceleration matérielle de coché


----------



## goeland38 (12 Novembre 2011)

Tout pareil que vous !!









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

surprenant, je viens de tester et W9replay marche maintenant... mais toujours pas M6....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2011)

Cette histoire est incompréhensible...

...ça me dépasse.


----------



## goeland38 (13 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Cette histoire est incompréhensible...
> 
> ...ça me dépasse.



clairement!
Je rentre ce soir chez moi, je testerai.
Peut être un pb de débit ici, de box (orange...). Je ne vois pas pourquoi mais bon...sachant que sur le fixe (windows) de bo papa ça marche


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de débit, car tu arrives à visualiser W9... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Pour info, je viens de re tester et ça n'a pas l'air de marcher. J'ai essayé de regarder NCIS LA, et après deux pubs... écran noir, le téléchargement ne démarre pas. Ce n'est donc pas un problème de visualisation, mais bien de téléchargement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Alors nouveau test... lors de mon dernier test, il  ne marchait pas car mon débit montant était un peu saturé. J'étais entrain d'uploader des photos sur mon compte FTP et j'ai bien occupé la bande passante sortante.

Maintenant que l'upload est terminé, j'ai pu sans problème visualiser NCIS. J'ai l'impression que la requête envoyée à la fin des pubs pour démarrer le téléchargement de la vidéo est courte. Et si elle est noyée dans les trames sortantes, les serveurs de M6 peuvent ne pas la voir.


----------



## goeland38 (13 Novembre 2011)

Petit test de débit :





C'est pas énorme mais bon, normalement ça passe.
Puis surtout que ça marche sur le PC à tous les coups...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2011)

Non je veux dire, est-ce que quand tu as essayé de regarder les replays tu ne serais pas entrain d'envoyer quelque chose sur le net depuis ton Mac.
La seule chose qui me bloque pour regarder les replays, c'est lorsque j'envois un grand fichier vers le net. Pourtant j'ai un débit upload qui est pas mal du tout, environ 140Ko/sec. Dès que les envois sont terminés, j'arrive sans problème à visionner les replays.


----------



## goeland38 (13 Novembre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Non je veux dire, est-ce que quand tu as essayé de regarder les replays tu ne serais pas entrain d'envoyer quelque chose sur le net depuis ton Mac.
> La seule chose qui me bloque pour regarder les replays, c'est lorsque j'envois un grand fichier vers le net. Pourtant j'ai un débit upload qui est pas mal du tout, environ 140Ko/sec. Dès que les envois sont terminés, j'arrive sans problème à visionner les replays.



oui oui, j'avais compris. J'ai allumé le mac, sans ouvrir quoi que ce soit. Donc à part si j'ai un cheval de troie... 

ce qui me chagrine c'est que ça marche avec W9 (mais est-ce la même qu'alité d'image??) et pas avec M6 (ça broute déjà des fois pendant la pub) mais que ça marche pour les deux sur le vieux PC du bô père!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------

J'ai piqué le cable éthernet du pc, pas mieux...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai trouvé autre chose, par contre pas sûr que ça mène quelque part (ça date un peu). Donc, il semblerait que certains aient résolu leur problème de chargement sur M6 Replay en modifiant le fichier Host (voir ici et là). 

A voir... si y'a un téméraire dans la salle.


----------



## goeland38 (13 Novembre 2011)

de retour à la maison, ça marche!!

Bizarre tout ça... à creuser pour une autre fois.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2011)

goeland38 a dit:


> de retour à la maison, ça marche!!
> 
> Bizarre tout ça... à creuser pour une autre fois.



Tu veux dire que ça marche sans rien changer ???


----------



## goeland38 (13 Novembre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu veux dire que ça marche sans rien changer ???



la seule chose, c'est que je suis rentré chez moi, derrière une box SFR alors que j'étais derrière une livebox chez mes bo parents.
Peut être un pb de config de routeur...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu dis que ça marchait sur le PC, c'était chez tes beau parents aussi ? auquel cas, ça élimine le problème du routeur ???

On va essayer de trouver un point commun. Chez moi je suis chez Numericable.


----------



## goeland38 (13 Novembre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Quand tu dis que ça marchait sur le PC, c'était chez tes beau parents aussi ? auquel cas, ça élimine le problème du routeur ???
> 
> On va essayer de trouver un point commun. Chez moi je suis chez Numericable.



Pas faux puisque j'ai testé en prenant le câble éthernet du PC.. bien vu.

Ba je sais pas....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2011)

Orange pour moi, et aucun problème avec M6 Replay.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Orange pour moi, et aucun problème avec M6 Replay.



Ça y est... tu bousille mon hypothèse...


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2011)

Orange également chez moi et M6Replay fonctionne

Par contre, je n'ai pas de Livebox, mais un modem ADSL Ethernet


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ça y est... tu bousille mon hypothèse...



Désolé.  



r e m y a dit:


> Orange également chez moi et M6Replay fonctionne
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas de Livebox, mais un modem ADSL Ethernet



Routeur Netgear de mon côté.


----------



## chloe76 (14 Novembre 2011)

hello à tous,

J ai l'impression que j'ai un problème lié mais un peu différent.
J ai fait ce que j ai compris des echanges précedents :
Mise à jour Mac OS
Repasser sur la version 10.3 au lieu de 11
Téléchargement de perian
Explorateur safari 5.0.5
Mac book de decembre 2009
Box bouygues

MOi j arrive à voir les video sur M6 replay mais toutes les 1 voir 3 mn le film s'arrête pour "téléchargement"

Est ce que vous pouvez aider une debutante de l'utilisation des forums?

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2011)

Hello,



chloe76 a dit:


> MOi j arrive à voir les video sur M6 replay mais toutes les 1 voir 3 mn le film s'arrête pour "téléchargement"



Là c'est plus un problème de débit. A mon avis tu dois avoir des téléchargements en parallèle non ? ces téléchargements pourraient saturer ton débit.

Si tu n'as pas encore installé "Menumeters", tu peux l'installer. Il permet de savoir l'état des échanges entre ton ordinateur et le net.


----------



## nanoufleur (16 Novembre 2011)

Super goeland38 contente que ça marche pour toi 
Pour moi snif toujours rien  Je suis pourtant sur orange avec une livebox.
Pour le reste voir plus haut mes précédents messages.
Si personne ne peut trouver une solution, je vais peut être devoir aller dans un point MAC avec mon ordi... seulement ça ne sera pas gratuit ... Alors si quelqu'un peut me faire faire des économies ce serait super 
J'attends avec impatience une solution


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2011)

nanoufleur a dit:


> Pour moi snif toujours rien  Je suis pourtant sur orange avec une livebox.



Justement, il semblerait que goeland38 a réussi à le faire fonctionner avec sa box SFR. Et ça ne marchait pas chez ses beaux parents avec la livebox. 
Dans le cas de R e m y et Mobyduck, ils sont chez orange, mais ils ne sont pas connectés sur une livebox.

Je suppose que tu es connecté sur la livebox en DHCP non ? si c'est le cas, normalement tu dois pouvoir configurer ta box en mode "bridge". Dans ce mode, la livebox se comporte comme un simple modem ADSL. L'inconvénient est que tu dois brancher directement la livebox à ton ordi via ethernet. Juste pour essayer. Ensuite, il faudra que tu configure ton Mac, pour que ce soit ton Mac qui établi la connexion internet. 

Dans la configuration réseau il faut créer le service PPPoE. Dans ce service, tu renseignes les informations de connexion que Orange t'a donné.


----------



## nanoufleur (16 Novembre 2011)

OK Merci pour ta réponse 
Je vais essayer demain et te dirais ce qu'il en est. J'espère vraiment que ça marchera.
Suspens


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2011)

J'espère moi aussi, parce que sinon je ne suis plus quoi te conseiller d'autre ???


----------



## Xiou (3 Décembre 2011)

Un peu par désespoir, je viens de ré-essayer aujourd'hui et ÇA MARCHE!

Je n'ai rien changé: Chrome 15, Flash player 11.1.

Bon, tant mieux, mais j'aurais bien aimé comprendre...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2011)

A mon avis ça doit être au niveau du diffuseur que les changements on été faits...


----------



## Xiou (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui, très certainement...


----------



## fabien88 (9 Mai 2012)

lachapelierefolle a dit:


> Je voulais dire que pour le moment, je ne peux pas voir de vidéos sur le site replay M6. Il y a une semaine environ, je pouvais voir les vidéos avec Safari et je n'avais aucun souci.
> 
> Me demande ce qu'il s'est passé.
> J'ai juste installé Google Sketch, je ne pense pas que ce soit qui crée ce bug ou peut être c'est la nouvelle mise à jour D'adobe Flasher que me demande le site replay M6.
> ...




salut dans firefox outils adblock plus décocher pour désactiver pour m6 replay.fr


----------



## cocal (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens de lire attentivement tout la discussion et ai tout essayé pour remédier au problème, qui vraisemblablement se pose à chaque mise à jour du player flash sur m6 replay.
Je suis sur os 10.5.8 et ne peux pas mettre à jour le player au delà de 10.3.183.23.
Avez-vous une idée pour biaisé le problème?
Merci!!


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2012)

cocal a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de lire attentivement tout la discussion et ai tout essayé pour remédier au problème, qui vraisemblablement se pose à chaque mise à jour du player flash sur m6 replay.
> Je suis sur os 10.5.8 et ne peux pas mettre à jour le player au delà de 10.3.183.23.
> Avez-vous une idée pour biaisé le problème?
> Merci!!



Bonjour, 
Bienvenue sur MacG. 

Jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/g5-ppc-et-flash-shockwave-1111032.html


----------



## cocal (8 Septembre 2012)

merci, j'ai été jetté un oeil sur cette discussion, je ne sais pas si le hack pour player flash y est pour quelque chose mais maintenant cela fonctionne bien (bon, uniquement sur chrome que je viens d'installer  sur firefox et safari, même mis à jour le site ne fonctionne pas)
Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------

j'ai crié victoire trop vite, le site se lance mais pas les video à l'intérieur... :-(


----------



## cocal (13 Septembre 2012)

quelqu'un aurait une idée? help!


----------



## Lilou&Mac (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir a tous
j'ai besoin d'aide j'ai essayé toutes les bidouilles faites depuis la créations de cette discution ...
mais hélas rien ne fonctionne 
je n'arrive pas lire les vidéo M6 Replay ...
je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai pu regarder pekin express cet été, j'ai revu des vidéos de certaines émissions ... 
et la depuis un mois environ je n'y arrive plus du tout 

J'ai un Mac Os x 10,5,8
firefox 15,0,1

j'ai besoin d'aide merciiiiii par avance la je ne sais pas trop quoi faire .....


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

M6Replay utilise FlashPlayer. 

Peut-être que MacOS X 10.5.8 ne permet pas d'installer une version suffisamment récente du FlashPlayer (chez moi c'est version  11.5.502.110 sur MacOS X 10.6.8)


----------



## Lilou&Mac (3 Décembre 2012)

faut que j'investisse dans un nouvel Ordi ? alors 
grrrr je suis trop dégoutée !


----------



## NightWalker (4 Décembre 2012)

Lilou&Mac a dit:


> faut que j'investisse dans un nouvel Ordi ? alors
> grrrr je suis trop dégoutée !



Vérifies déjà si tu as la dernière version de Flash Player. Et éventuellement télécharger sur le site d'Adobe la dernière version...


----------

